# Is Lupine worth my hard earned dollar???



## bashtee (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi to all fellow riders who love to ride at night. I currently own two L&M Solo Logic, and it's been with me since 2004, a very reliable headlight. The only service I did was I bought and replaced the bulb, which was my fault that I plugged in the headlight directly to the battery without turning it off first. During this era HID was the best...but I can't afford those during that time.

To cut my story short, I'm planning to upgrade to a better headlight system. I rode side by side with a friend who has an MS 800, and WOW!!! LEDs really made my halogen like a penlight inside a movie house. I was tempted to get the MS, but I prefer getting reliable products that will last, like my current L&M.

I chose Lupine for their reliability and be able to upgrade, as LED technology progress like the speed of light. My heart goes to Lupine Wilma, for my handlebar light and might get a Piko as my helmet light. Those has experience with the Wilma, do I still need additional helmet light? I'll be riding it only on my local trail, with fast downhill.


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

Shill.


----------



## bashtee (Mar 2, 2010)

you got nothing else to say MrBubbles??? Why don't you just put back your head inside the water closet.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Bashtee, I don't share MrBubbles view. I do wonder how the heck you have 4,294,967,295 posts though, that Sir, is most impressive!

I think if you can pony up the cash for the Lupine you'd be very happy, they are a great company and to my knowledge have always put out solid product. 

As far as running a Piko as well as the Wilma, the best case scenario is running both systems. Even with a great bar light like our Strykr (shill moment) I still like to have a Strykr Pro on my helmet to look over things, into things, and all the way around and down super tight switchbacks, etc. Plus even with a solid and reliable bar light, a back up system is always a good idea. 

Soooo...how did you get so many posts??


----------



## bashtee (Mar 2, 2010)

Shannon, I really dunno how the hell I have these posts. OTOH, I saw you have a trade-in program. With the two L&M, will give me a $200 credit for a single Strykr Pro??? Trying my luck here. That way, it can go as my helmet light.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

bashtee said:


> Shannon, I really dunno how the hell I have these posts. OTH, I saw you have a trade-in program. With the two L&M, will give me a $200 credit for a single Strykr Pro??? Trying my luck here. That way, it can go as my helmet light.


Hmmm...let me put my sizable brain to work on this...

Email me at [email protected], I think we can do something for you. :idea:

Shannon


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

bashtee said:


> Hi to all fellow riders who love to ride at night. I currently own two L&M Solo Logic, and it's been with me since 2004, a very reliable headlight. The only service I did was I bought and replaced the bulb, which was my fault that I plugged in the headlight directly to the battery without turning it off first. During this era HID was the best...but I can't afford those during that time.
> 
> To cut my story short, I'm planning to upgrade to a better headlight system. I rode side by side with a friend who has an MS 800, and WOW!!! LEDs really made my halogen like a penlight inside a movie house. I was tempted to get the MS, but I prefer getting reliable products that will last, like my current L&M.
> 
> I chose Lupine for their reliability and be able to upgrade, as LED technology progress like the speed of light. My heart goes to Lupine Wilma, for my handlebar light and might get a Piko as my helmet light. Those has experience with the Wilma, do I still need additional helmet light? I'll be riding it only on my local trail, with fast downhill.


If you use "hard earned dollars" in the subject and have to even ask the question, then no Lupine isn't worth the money. They are very nice lights, but from a value perspective there are plenty of lights in the 200-500 dollar range that provide better value.


----------



## bashtee (Mar 2, 2010)

MtbMacgyver, I went into that direction...the better value of my hard earned dollars.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

I had a lupine Edison 10 HID when they first came out. Great light in its day. But was about $800 from memory. Since then I have got a MS900 on my helmet and Troutie 7UP on my bar. 

I would never buy a lupine again unless I won the lotto, I just cant justify the cost compared to the other lights out there for value for money. Either go real cheap with Magicshines and accept that it will probably last a year then get another one when it dies, or spend a little more and get something like the Baja design lights. Way better quality control then the MS and has some sort of warranty.

If you get the Baja make sure you get the trade in deal or when they have there race special on to save a few more $$$.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

bashtee said:


> Hi to all fellow riders who love to ride at night. I currently own two L&M Solo Logic, and it's been with me since 2004, a very reliable headlight. The only service I did was I bought and replaced the bulb, which was my fault that I plugged in the headlight directly to the battery without turning it off first. During this era HID was the best...but I can't afford those during that time.
> 
> To cut my story short, I'm planning to upgrade to a better headlight system. I rode side by side with a friend who has an MS 800, and WOW!!! LEDs really made my halogen like a penlight inside a movie house. I was tempted to get the MS, but I prefer getting reliable products that will last, like my current L&M.
> 
> I chose Lupine for their reliability and be able to upgrade, as LED technology progress like the speed of light. My heart goes to Lupine Wilma, for my handlebar light and might get a Piko as my helmet light. Those has experience with the Wilma, do I still need additional helmet light? I'll be riding it only on my local trail, with fast downhill.


I went with a Wilma two years ago and absolutely love it. I like the ability to upgrade as well. When I purchased my Wilma it was 920 lumens and upgraded it last year to 1100 lumens and it was very easy to do and Lupine ships you great instructions and the necessary tool. When the Piko came out I got one of them and mounted the Wilma to the bars and Piko on the helmet, which is an AWESOME setup.
I won't get into the debate if Lupines are worth your hard earned money, but you are getting German craftsmanship; Lupine are great lights with super high quality and if you go that route you will not be disappointed.

Woody


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

ozlongboarder said:


> I had a lupine Edison 10 HID when they first came out. Great light in its day. But was about $800 from memory. Since then I have got a MS900 on my helmet and Troutie 7UP on my bar.
> 
> I would never buy a lupine again unless I won the lotto, I just cant justify the cost compared to the other lights out there for value for money. Either go real cheap with Magicshines and accept that it will probably last a year then get another one when it dies, or spend a little more and get something like the Baja design lights. Way better quality control then the MS and has some sort of warranty.
> 
> If you get the Baja make sure you get the trade in deal or when they have there race special on to save a few more $$$.


Thanks OzLongBoarder,

I surf too, I have an 8'6" that is around ten years old that I have tried to replace with new boards twice but I always end up going back to Old Faithful. So you have surfed Australia? Are you from there? What kind of board are you riding these days?

Anywho...I appreciate the kind words by the way, I figured I'd chime in real quick and let you know Baja Designs Bicycle Lighting's warranty policy, it is Lifetime on the light head and everything in it as well as all of the electrical components, ie; chargers, cords, etc. The battery has a two year warranty on it.

We also have a program that when we come out with a cooler, newer light somewhere down the road, you can trade in your original Strykr or Strykr Pro for the new version and get anywhere from a 35%-50% discount on the new one. The discount will vary based on the new light and the light that is being traded in. We still don't have a nice name for this progam...any ideas anyone??

We do have some deals going on right now for the Spring and the 24hr race season coming up. If you have any questions I am always on the interweb at [email protected].

Shannon


----------



## bashtee (Mar 2, 2010)

Woody, I'll do the same thing, Wilma to the bar, and the Strykr Pro to my helmet. Started to take care of myself after my daughter came out. Just can't think if I'll crash or hit a tree branch, the beautiful Piko will be damaged. BD Strykr Pro, its looks could kill!!!

My post is an honest question, 'cos I don't upgrade too much and I stick with it before checking on new technology. Was tempted to get the MS 800, was lucky I didn't get it. The question was mainly for people with current experience, and not looking for a debate. Woody, your reply was just in time and well said.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Before I got my Piko I went with a MS900 and used it once. Then all the battery debacle started and I sent it back and went with the Piko and glad I did. 
A nice thing about Lupines are all their batteries will fit/work with any of their lights, which is a nice touch as well.

The photo is a predawn ride that I got caught in some sleet, ice, and snow. Left the house and it wasn't doing anything until 12 miles out then it opened up.
The gang at Gretna Bikes are great to deal with too...

"Rule the Night"

Woody


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow Woody! You are a hard man! That picture is awesome! That is some good dedicated bike riding.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

bashtee said:


> Woody, I'll do the same thing, Wilma to the bar, and the Strykr Pro to my helmet. Started to take care of myself after my daughter came out. Just can't think if I'll crash or hit a tree branch, the beautiful Piko will be damaged. BD Strykr Pro, its looks could kill!!!
> 
> My post is an honest question, 'cos I don't upgrade too much and I stick with it before checking on new technology. Was tempted to get the MS 800, was lucky I didn't get it. The question was mainly for people with current experience, and not looking for a debate. Woody, your reply was just in time and well said.


Hah! Speaking of tree branches Bashtee, you'll be happy to know that the low-profile mount that comes with your Strykr Pro will actually slide out of the mount's base rather than hurt your neck (it will not hurt the light - nothing will really hurt the Strykr Pro, in fact I feel bad for the tree). I thought that was kind of a hokey feature until I used it one night on a section of trail called the "Tunnels", I managed to knock my head on tree branches twice that ride...d'oh!


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Wow Woody! You are a hard man! That picture is awesome! That is some good dedicated bike riding.


= Stupid is a better way of putting it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

woody.1 said:


> = Stupid is a better way of putting it.
> :thumbsup:


Haaah!! :lol:


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey bashtee,
I sent you a PM

Woody


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> I don't have a nice name for this progam...any ideas anyone??
> Shannon


a computer graphics card maker called XFX had a similar deal, so people didn't get the "new model anxiety". They just called it a "trade-up" program - similar in principle to trade-in, but up instead  Can't see why you can't call it the same..


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

How about the X wife program,Cost you 50% & you move up to a newer & better 1  



BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Thanks OzLongBoarder,
> 
> I surf too, I have an 8'6" that is around ten years old that I have tried to replace with new boards twice but I always end up going back to Old Faithful. So you have surfed Australia? Are you from there? What kind of board are you riding these days?
> 
> ...


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

mattthemuppet said:


> a computer graphics card maker called XFX had a similar deal, so people didn't get the "new model anxiety". They just called it a "trade-up" program - similar in principle to trade-in, but up instead  Can't see why you can't call it the same..


I actually have been calling the Trade-Up program for lack of anything else, plus it does make sense, eh?


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Bashtee my .02$ here. I have my Wilma version since it was the 830 lumens (with external switch!); I have upgraded to 1000 lumens and it rocks. I have had it for 3 years and the battery is still running strong as the 1st day.
Also, one of the things that is not taken into account these days is that we are talking about bike lights and as so, we will crash sooner or later. I have crashed hard with the Wilma and it only took 30$ (if I recall correctly) and 4 days to have a new front cap/front glass.
there are many lights out there that I can promise you will explode with 1 crash and they cost a lot of money (L&M Seca for example). Your Wilma will last as long as you ride your bike and to be honest, a Wilma in the bars and a Stryker on the helmet sound as much light as anybody would need!!!
Also remember that Lupine is here to stay and the same chargers, cables and batteries will keep been the same since they like continuity (and me too!)
Baja Design seams pretty hardcore and Shannon offers very good support. Go for it!


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

Whats it cost to upgrade the Lupine to the higher lumens?

"Trade Up" sounds good.

Just to throw a spanner in the works...... http://www.nightlightning.co.nz/iBlaast IX.htm :thumbsup:


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

ozlongboarder said:


> Whats it cost to upgrade the Lupine to the higher lumens?
> 
> "Trade Up" sounds good.
> 
> Just to throw a spanner in the works...... http://www.nightlightning.co.nz/iBlaast IX.htm :thumbsup:


It was $132.00US to upgrade my from the 920 to 1100 lumens.

Woody


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

When talking about the upgrades to the Wilma or Betty it is a good idea to point out that the upgrade is much more substantial than the numbers would suggest. For instance the Wilma 830L was upgraded to 1,000 lumens. For those who aren't familiar with the lights they might think an upgrade from the Wilma 830 lumen to 1,000 lumens wouldn't be worth it. This is b/c Lupine weren't giving realistic lumen output initially and didn't show loses in real world uses, so the old WIlma 830 was more realistically under 600 lumens, while the upgrade to the Wilma at 1,000 lumens is an accurate level. I performed the upgrade on my Wilma 830L and the difference in output was pretty huge and not just a small bump up and using the upgraded Wilma at 60% power is fairly equivalent to running the non-upgraded Wilma 830L at full power.

I own an upgraded Wilma and Betty and both have worked flawlessly since I bought them in 2007 and though I haven't tested the run-time on the batteries recently, I usually charge them after 3 rides even though they never get to the low battery indicator. I do dim the lights a lot though so that makes difference and my typical night ride is 1.5 hrs, so I go for 3x 1.5 hr rides before I charge and I have a 6.8 battery for my Wilma and also a 6.8 for my Betty too.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> Thanks OzLongBoarder,
> 
> I surf too, I have an 8'6" that is around ten years old that I have tried to replace with new boards twice but I always end up going back to Old Faithful. So you have surfed Australia? Are you from there? What kind of board are you riding these days?


Yes, I have surfed Australia..... I live just north of Sydney! I have a faithful old 9'6' that I have had for many years, I also ride a SUP.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

ozlongboarder said:


> Yes, I have surfed Australia..... I live just north of Sydney! I have a faithful old 9'6' that I have had for many years, I also ride a SUP.


Nice! I am officially envious!


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

A Lupine Wilma (830L) was my first step into LED bike lighting and it was a good move. Much has been said above already so I will just add this. The light has performed from day one (was a slight battery issue but this was resolved immediately).

I have upgrade since then and gone from the sensible to the crazy but the Wilma is now on my partners bike and at the 60% setting which she uses the most - the light is still seriously bright and very effective, especially if you are new to LED's.

Value for money, well you get a decent light unit, decent charger, decent batteries and a great customer service - so only you can measure that but if those things are important to you, be ready to pay for it as you will not be disappointed.


----------



## bashtee (Mar 2, 2010)

Will be riding tonight. Wilma at my handlebar and Strykr Pro at my helmet, I hope I'll drive away this coyote who chased me a couple of times that led to my left broken wrist. Will do a couple of rides before making a statement. But my first impression with the Strykr Pro was, it was built like a tank...there's not a single place where a fragile material was inserted.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Enjoy the ride.
Will be waiting for your thoughts.
Woody


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

bashtee said:


> Will be riding tonight. Wilma at my handlebar and Strykr Pro at my helmet, I hope I'll drive away this coyote who chased me a couple of times that led to my left broken wrist. Will do a couple of rides before making a statement. But my first impression with the Strykr Pro was, it was built like a tank...there's not a single place where a fragile material was inserted.


Did I mention the Strykr Pro's lens has what the engineers call "Anti-Coyote" qualities? It literally will burn the retinas of offending coyotes.

Just kidding, I do think if you look at a coyote with the Strykr Pro on full blast he won't be real happy - and I am 100% sure the your light is coyote bite proof. I personally have a huge barn owl that has a habit of following me on the trails near my house, I do find his presence somewhat disconcerting.

I look forward to hearing your ride report!

Shannon

PS - No coyotes were harmed in the posting of this message.


----------



## lighty (Mar 26, 2016)

What happened to baja designs?


----------

